# HAPPY 4th BIRTHDAY PENNY POOH!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So Four (4) years ago today, my special girl Penny was born, right here in my dining room as her sire, Phoenix looked on. She was the last pup born in the litter, we truely had no plans on keeping her, and then she got Parvo, she was crated and hooked to an I.V. for a week and got three shots a day. Soon after that happened at about 31/2 mo. of age we found out she had Demodectic mange, we cured her of that and got her fixed and kept her. We had grown to love her chocolatey face and sweet disposition, and I am sooooooo very happy and blessed that I did, she has turned into what I would consider the epitome of the American Pit Bull Terrier. She has been thru basic OB, passed w/ flying colors and taken and passed her CGC with flying colors as well, she also has her license to be a Therapy dog with TDInc. Two years ago in July, Penny was diagnosed with epilepsy (seizures) she was put on meds and we have been battling it ever since, but you could NOT ask for a better dog. She is sweet, loving and loyal and has one of the best pittie smiles I have ever seen.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY POOH BEAR, mom-lady LOVES YOU!!!!!

Here is a look back at Penny's four years of life, from birth til today when we went to the park for our picnic 
@ birth, she is the darkest pup on top - 








@ 5 weeks - 








@ 1 year old, this is also my computer chair, lol - 








@ 2 1/2 years, 6 months after we found out she was epileptic - 








@ almost 3 yrs. old with her CGC and TT certifcates - 








@ 3 yrs. on her b-day last year - 
















@ 3 yrs. with her TDInc. evalutor the day she passed the test - 








@ 3 1/2 yrs. old - 








is this NOT the bestest pittie smile,ever  - 








And here are our pics from our picnic today - 








You got what for me mom-lday??








ok I wait right herz til youz gets back - 








whatcha got mom-lady??








omg my very own meatloaf - 








k now we goes for walkz, please - 








I lead da way mom-lady - 
















you followin right? - 








gotta stop, I smellz sumfin - 








yay, water - 








water smellz funny mom-lady - 








but it feels good on mah paws - 








which way do we go?? - 








I heard sumfin - 








and a pretty field of bluebonnets - 









I hope you had a good day Pooh Bear, enjoy all


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwwww Great pics Happy B-day Penny Pooh


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

happy birthday penny.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

*~Happy Birthday Penny Pooh~​*
I love her harness & collar set Tye, she is rocking the ish out of it. 
She looks amazing, and so happy to have her special time with you.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BIRTHDAY GIRL!!! 

OMG I love the pic of her and the necklace that should be framed lmao.. Such a good girl! Give her a big fat smooch on her wrinkly muzzle for me lol, thats my fav. spot to kiss a doggay!


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

awww happy birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! loved the pictures!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Penny!!

Did she go on a diet! very cute!! She looks great


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy birthday Penny Love! I hope she had an over all great day


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Penny!

My goodness has she lost some weight! She looks AMAZING! I LOVE the harness + Collar combo. Purple is her color!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Woo hoo!! Happy BDay Pennyy!!  Give her lots of kisses for us.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

give that pretty birthday girl a good belly rub for me


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That puppy pic is absolutely adorable!

Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! Haaappyyyy birthday dear Penny! Happy birthday to you! And many more from channel four!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Penny,my favorite choco doggy!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Awwwwwww Great pics Happy B-day Penny Pooh


Thanks a ton Krystal 



ah pits said:


> happy birthday penny.


Thanks ah pits, Penny sends licks 



DueceAddicTed said:


> *~Happy Birthday Penny Pooh~​*
> I love her harness & collar set Tye, she is rocking the ish out of it.
> She looks amazing, and so happy to have her special time with you.


awww thanks Ronnie, she got both at www.realcollars.com. And we did have a greattime, she is so used to me doing all the leading she kept turning around every so often to make sure I was still behind her and she was ok in front of me, lol.



Chinadog said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!
> 
> OMG I love the pic of her and the necklace that should be framed lmao.. Such a good girl! Give her a big fat smooch on her wrinkly muzzle for me lol, thats my fav. spot to kiss a doggay!


awww thanks Lexi, I thought it was a cute pic too, I might just do that, frame it I mean  hahaha she gave me kisses back, she is not a big kisser so that is pretty cool, she loves all the attention she gets 



duece40sx said:


> awww happy birthday!!!!!!!


Thanks duece 



Krystle_Ann said:


> Happy Birthday!! loved the pictures!


Thanks Kyrstal_Ann, we appreciate that 



MISSAPBT said:


> Happy Birthday Penny!!
> 
> Did she go on a diet! very cute!! She looks great


Thanks, and yes she did we worked for 9 months to get her to 66lbs and she now weighs in at 62lbs 



american_pit13 said:


> Happy birthday Penny Love! I hope she had an over all great day


Oh Holly, we did have a good day, Penny sends licks your way 



DarkMoon said:


> Happy Birthday Penny!
> 
> My goodness has she lost some weight! She looks AMAZING! I LOVE the harness + Collar combo. Purple is her color!


Thanks DarkMoon, lol yes in total she has lost35lbs, which is a whole Phoebe, lmaooo, and we got the harness and collar at www.realcollars.com, Benito is a great guy 



AdrianVall said:


> Woo hoo!! Happy BDay Pennyy!!  Give her lots of kisses for us.


Thanks Adrian she loves the love and says thanks as well 



KnineGuy said:


> give that pretty birthday girl a good belly rub for me


omg Mike, that is her FAVE thing, she loves that, thanks 



aimee235 said:


> That puppy pic is absolutely adorable!
> 
> Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! Haaappyyyy birthday dear Penny! Happy birthday to you! And many more from channel four!


lol girl, you are too funny, thank you for the b-day song  Penny sends licks



dixieland said:


> Happy Birthday Penny,my favorite choco doggy!


slurps to you dixie, thanks girl


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the beautiful Penny!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks so much girl, Penny sends licks to you.


----------

